# Trump



## QuickSilver (Jul 22, 2015)

So....    Now that it appears he is in it for the long haul...  and is #1 in the polls, what do you think?   A serious contender to win the Republican nomination?   Or a lounge act.....


----------



## 3horsefarm (Jul 22, 2015)

Frankly, I haven't seen a 'serious' contender for either party for the past several elections.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jul 22, 2015)

So Clinton is not a serious contender?   Obama wasn't.... twice??


----------



## 3horsefarm (Jul 22, 2015)

Eh. Clinton is a crook and a liar (yeah I'm in Arkansas, where we KNOW her), and Obama was an accident because he's black. I'm not prejudiced, its just a fact. And name one pres who WASN'T elected for 2 terms for the past several. Americans will vote the status quo every time because its easier.


----------



## Josiah (Jul 22, 2015)

I'm still not convinced that Donald will be around too much longer, I think Fox News is going to come out against him. I hope I'm wrong about that. They use to say that Jeb was the smart brother, but I'm not so sure about that any more. It doesn't look like either Walker or Christie could carry their own state in the general. Maybe that leave Rubio?

I think Hillary is doing fine. She'll position herself midway between Barack and Bernie, cater to woman, blacks and Latinos and try to avoid making any stupid mistakes.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jul 22, 2015)

Josiah said:


> I'm still not convinced that Donald will be around too much longer, I think Fox News is going to come out against him. I hope I'm wrong about that. They use to say that Jeb was the smart brother, but I'm not so sure about that any more. It doesn't look like either Walker or Christie could carry their own state in the general. Maybe that leave Rubio?
> 
> I think Hillary is doing fine. She'll position herself midway between Barack and Bernie, cater to woman, blacks and Latinos and try to avoid making any stupid mistakes.



I suggest you take a listen to John Kasich's announcement speech.  I was impressed..


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 22, 2015)

If anyone watches Jon Stewart On The Daily Show, you must have had some good laughs recently as Jon set his sights on The Donald. SO funny, even funnier than Donald himself.

I also caught part of a phone interview with Donald by Martha Raddatz in which Donald said:

*"My hair is just fine"*



I know this thread is for serious discussion but I can't help commenting on the hilarity of Donald Trump. Ok, I'll stop now.


----------



## Josiah (Jul 22, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> I suggest you take a listen to John Kasich's announcement speech.  I was impressed..



I know John pretty well, remember he's my governor. He's certainly not as crazy as the rest of the crowd, but I'm not entirely sure he's ready for prime time although he would probably carry Ohio in the general and that's a pretty important plus.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jul 22, 2015)

Josiah said:


> I know John pretty well, remember he's my governor. He's certainly not as crazy as the rest of the crowd, but I'm not entirely sure he's ready for prime time although he would probably carry Ohio in the general and that's a pretty important plus.



well, he certainly seems pretty moderate... although, I remember the troubles he had with petitions and the Unions awhile back.   I guess I am saying that Kasich could be a viable candidate if given the exposure, but with Trump in the room... it's all about him and that's a shame.


----------



## Jackie22 (Jul 22, 2015)

Isn't it really sad that we live in a world where this loud mouth fool is the leading contender of the GOP for president, having said that, the only thing more advantageous for the Democrats would be if the GOP kicks him out and he runs as an independent, and with his recent insane actions, this is a real possibility.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 22, 2015)

Trump is just a bad joke.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jul 22, 2015)

Jackie22 said:


> Isn't it really sad that we live in a world where this loud mouth fool is the leading contender of the GOP for president, having said that, the only thing more advantageous for the Democrats would be if the GOP kicks him out and he runs as an independent, and with his recent insane actions, this is a real possibility.




He has already said he would not rule out running as an independent..   PLEASE do Mr. Trump..   :yes:


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 22, 2015)

So being black is an accident? Really?? Stop the presses.
Was Herman Cain an accident?
Oh...I'm not prejudiced either - gotta make sure to get that in.
Sheesh.


----------



## 3horsefarm (Jul 22, 2015)

Read and comprehend dear, and stop twisting what I said. It just makes you look..........well..............


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 22, 2015)

^^
This is why tigers eat their young.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 22, 2015)

3horsefarm said:


> Eh. Clinton is a crook and a liar (yeah I'm in Arkansas, where we KNOW her), and Obama was an accident because he's black. I'm not prejudiced, its just a fact. And name one pres who WASN'T elected for 2 terms for the past several. Americans will vote the status quo every time because its easier.



Which Clinton are you referring to because as I recall the only Clinton who has been president is a he (so far), and a damn good one. Obama was an _accident_?!  People accidentally voted for him just because he's black?  And he's also a damn good president. 

How it is easier to vote for the incumbent?


----------



## BobF (Jul 22, 2015)

Trumps popularity is from the people that like honesty, lack of political type double talk, which means blunt and direct.   Plenty of folks in the US prefer basic talk to the nonsense these political folks like to talk.

We still have about a year till the real election time stuff actually starts.   Lots of changes will happen by then for both parties and independents.   We need such a shake up in our politics.   Far too much political nonsense and not enough leadership happening for many years now.


----------



## 3horsefarm (Jul 22, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> Which Clinton are you referring to because as I recall the only Clinton who has been president is a he (so far), and a damn good one. Obama was an _accident_?!  People accidentally voted for him just because he's black?  And he's also a damn good president.
> 
> How it is easier to vote for the incumbent?




I'm pretty sure that statement was made while we were still discussing who was RUNNING.

Incumbent? Already there, so no thinking about or worrying about changes.


----------



## 3horsefarm (Jul 22, 2015)

BobF said:


> Trumps popularity is from the people that like honesty, lack of political type double talk, which means blunt and direct.   Plenty of folks in the US prefer basic talk to the nonsense these political folks like to talk.
> 
> We still have about a year till the real election time stuff actually starts.   Lots of changes will happen by then for both parties and independents.   We need such a shake up in our politics.   Far too much political nonsense and not enough leadership happening for many years now.




YES! Politispeak is nothing but whitewash.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 22, 2015)

3horsefarm said:


> I'm pretty sure that statement was made while we were still discussing who was RUNNING.
> 
> Incumbent? Already there, so no thinking about or worrying about changes.



You referred to both Clinton and Obama, one of which is not running.  How is Hillary a crook?  Never mind.  I'm sure BobF will make something up to fill in any gaps.

How about Obama accidentally getting elected twice?  There is logic there somewhere?


----------



## 3horsefarm (Jul 22, 2015)

applecruncher said:


> ^^
> This is why tigers eat their young.



You must have hidden really well......................


----------



## QuickSilver (Jul 22, 2015)

This is the reason  why people like Trump are able to rise so high in the GOP polls.


----------



## 3horsefarm (Jul 22, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> You referred to both Clinton and Obama, one of which is not running.  How is Hillary a crook?  Never mind.  I'm sure BobF will make something up to fill in any gaps.



Yes, I did, to answer a question that was asked of me? Should I have answered in 2 separate posts to avoid confusion?

As for Hillary.....just google Whitewater, and a few other goodies, including a couple of suspicious deaths.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 22, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> This is the reason  why people like Trump are able to rise so high in the GOP polls.



Yep.  

And I did say I was trying to stay out of politics discussions on here, didn't I?  Adios.  nthego:


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 22, 2015)

I'm thinking we can look forward to a visit from the mysterious Red or her friend any minute. Connect the dots, folks.
:wink:


----------



## 3horsefarm (Jul 22, 2015)

It appears you are missing some dots, dear.  I'm so sorry.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Jul 22, 2015)

Trump is the ultimate narcissist and he has everyone hanging on his every word.  Sad, just sad...


----------



## 3horsefarm (Jul 22, 2015)

You must admit he is a little.... different.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jul 22, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> Trump is the ultimate narcissist and he has everyone hanging on his every word.  Sad, just sad...



What's sad is that he is saying things the GOP base wants to hear....  name calling, racisim, personal attacks... private cell phone numbers given out..  and they LOVE it.   So far, Trump hasn't come up with one single viable policy..  Build a wall and charge Mexico?   Gimme a break.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Jul 22, 2015)

A book on narcissism I read not long ago used Trump as an example showing a photo of his private jet with his name emblazoned on the side.  Further his name is on his casino and the Trump Tower.  I have given up pretty much on politicians other than for their entertainment value, at least he is that...


----------



## WhatInThe (Jul 22, 2015)

BobF said:


> Trumps popularity is from the people that like honesty, lack of political type double talk, which means blunt and direct.   Plenty of folks in the US prefer basic talk to the nonsense these political folks like to talk.
> 
> We still have about a year till the real election time stuff actually starts.   Lots of changes will happen by then for both parties and independents.   We need such a shake up in our politics.   Far too much political nonsense and not enough leadership happening for many years now.



 I think a lot of Republican voters are tired of being taken for granted and insulted. The war hero comment itself was a low blow but McCain didn't help himself with the crazies comment which publicly insulted Trump and supporters. Graham didn't help himself either with the jacka$$ comment. They made it personal in public and are now whining Trump is publicly responding. They complain about Trump's reactionary responses but I'm just as worried at the public looks of consternation and attitude the RINOs are showing when talking about Trump or the issues he raised. This primary is not business as usual and the RINOs that are nothing but "professional" politicians seem to be having the hardest time. They comment what Trump would do in a crisis. Judging by the looks and attitude on the RINOs faces I'd be just as worried about their responses.

The canned and scripted answer approach won't work as well in the past for any "professional" politician. Even Sanders and O'malley got heckled over the all lives matter comment. People want what they want, it's not about the candidate they want. Issues will have to be addressed much more directly now.


----------



## 3horsefarm (Jul 22, 2015)

If everyone dropped party affiliations and went independent, we might make a bit of progress in the right direction. And no, I don't mean Independent party. I mean do your own thinking and make up your own mind instead of chowing down on the party line.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 22, 2015)

RadishRose said:


> If anyone watches Jon Stewart On The Daily Show, you must have had some good laughs recently as Jon set his sights on The Donald. SO funny, even funnier than Donald himself.
> 
> I also caught part of a phone interview with Donald by Martha Raddatz in which Donald said:
> 
> ...



Just saw this today and thought it was cute.  Seriously though, Trump is an entertainer, wouldn't want someone who blurts out trash like that all the time as president.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jul 22, 2015)

Imagine him talking to other world leaders?   OMG...


----------



## AZ Jim (Jul 22, 2015)

3horsefarm said:


> Yes, I did, to answer a question that was asked of me? Should I have answered in 2 separate posts to avoid confusion?
> 
> As for Hillary.....just google Whitewater, and a few other goodies, including a couple of suspicious deaths.



OMG!  Another one....


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 22, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> OMG!  Another one....



Yup.  Sigh.


----------



## BobF (Jul 22, 2015)

Trump still the leader and the Washington Post survey is only good for that moment.   Surveys do change by the moment. 

Wait till next year and see who is still running, who is doing best in the talk fests they will all need to perform in before the party sets their candidate for the election.   Then, after the candidate is selected, we will see more meaningful percentages and possible winners.

Don't like Trump, he may not be back in the real election campaigns.    In the meantime he is pointing out to the public, that a lot of folks really don't like or trust the professional politicians much at all.    Maybe it is time for the professionals to take note and get more direct and honest in their performances.


----------



## drifter (Jul 22, 2015)

Hi Bob, Well you certainly can't argue with that. Hope all is well with you.


----------



## jujube (Jul 22, 2015)

View attachment 19747


----------



## 3horsefarm (Jul 22, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> OMG!  Another one....



I'm sorry if you think that's wrong. Those of us who lived through that crap RIGHT here know better. Cover-ups don't fool those who had a vested interest.


----------



## Josiah (Jul 22, 2015)

3horsefarm said:


> I'm sorry if you think that's wrong. Those of us who lived through that crap RIGHT here know better. Cover-ups don't fool those who had a vested interest.



I lived in Arkansas (Madison County) during the entire period that Bill Clinton was governor. I voted for him when he ran for and lost the congressional seat in NW Arkansas. I voted for him for governor every time he ran and thought he was a splendid governor and I thought Hillary was a remarkably articulate first lady. As I recall most of my friends supported him as well. When Bill ran for president he carried Arkansas both in 1992 and 1996. I don't see why you suggest Bill and Hillary weren't liked in Arkansas.


----------



## Josiah (Jul 22, 2015)

I might add that if any of you get to Little Rock you really should visit the Clinton Presidential Library.


----------



## BobF (Jul 22, 2015)

Today, 11:29 AM                                                                                                                                                                                                     #38 

*drifter* 

Hi Bob, Well you certainly can't argue with that. Hope all is well with you.             

  ...................................    

Hi Drifter.    Well I am doing fine these days.   But in April my wife had a heart attack and I lost much of April, all of May and much of June for her hospitalization and recovery hospital.   Then we had at home medical following and training.   Now in July she is beginning to reaffirm her position of boss in this house.   So I think we are past the worst and moving forward again.   Next week she will be registered into a physical fitness class.   To learn about body movements, balance, build some strength.   Sounds like something I may need too.

Got to end now as many folks don't like diversions from their threads.   I don't know why as threads are really just conversations.


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 22, 2015)

> many folks don't like diversions from their threads. I don't know why as threads are really just conversations.



Sure, threads are conversations, but the site isn’t a free-for-all chat room (like the old AOL and Yahoo chat rooms) that goes on endlessly and disrupts the flow of a discussion about a specific topic. Otherwise it wouldn’t be divided into specific forums and there would be no reason to bother with thread titles. I see nothing wrong with organization and focus.

See nothing wrong with you answering a question, BobF.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jul 22, 2015)

BobF said:


> Today, 11:29 AM                                                                                                                                                                                                     #38
> 
> *drifter*
> 
> ...



Bob, not to worry you were asked a question and you answered.  No problem.


----------

